# Clean install sur PBG4: disque de démarrage perdu?!



## dfromparis (20 Novembre 2008)

J'ai cherché sur le forum, trouvé des choses que j'ai déjà essayées sans succès alors j'y vais de ma petite question (c'est un peu long mais ça prouve que je me suis creusé avant de poster):

J'ai fait l'acquisition MacBook Pro la semaine dernière (dont je suis très content), donc je comptais refiler mon Powerbook G4 15p (de 2005) encore très bien à un ami. Comme j'avais partitionné mon DD en 2 parties (HD + Entretien) et que javais installé plein de trucs, j'ai voulu faire une clean intsall de tout le système pour qu'il soit propre. Je suis donc passé par le DVD d'installation (les DVD gris) avec la touche C; ouvert "utilitaire de disque", effacé les 2 partitions pour en refaire une seule et remettre le système OSX.4 d'origine (il y a écrit 10.4.2 d'ailleurs sur ces DVD, je viens de le remarquer). 

Mais là, malheur, il ne reconnait plus aucun disque de démarrage.... j'ai relancé maintes fois, reformarté, vérifié le disque, utilisé une vieille version boite de Mac OS 10.3 'disque noirs) que j'avais, essayé de rebooter avec l'iPod... rien n'y fait.... 

Concernant le reboot via un DD externe ou du PB en mode target, j'ai bien essayé mais je vais abandonner l'idée car il faut que je puisse installer un OS quelconque sur mon DD externe qui est un FW 800 et que je ne peux donc pas connecter à mon nouveau mac book sans l'acaht d'un adaptateur (tout comme le PB en mode target). De toute façon, le DVD d'install OSX.4 pour PPC ne se lance pas sur OSX. Intel et ne permet apparemment pas l'install sur un disque tiers: j'ai essayé la manip' avec l'iPod pour en faire un disque de démarrage, marche pas. 

Quelles autres solutions je peux avoir à votre avis? Comment se fait-il qu'en effaçant les 2 partitions, il ne raconnaisse plus le disque de démarrage? Petite bizarerie que je n'avais jamais remarqué jusqu'à présent, même quand j'ai partitionné le DD de mon PB avec succès, c'est que sur les DVD d'install gris que j'ai, il y a écrit iBook G4 alors que je n'ai jamais eu d'iBook G4!! 

Bref, je sèche... sinon ne reste-t-il plus que la solution (coûteuse?) d'aller sur un centre de maintenance? merci de votre aide et d'avoir lu jusqu'au bout!


----------



## oflorent (21 Novembre 2008)

Donc, si je comprends bien, tu as :
1/ formaté ton DD via l'appli "utilitaire disque" du CD d'origine - quel type de formatage au passage ?
2/ Tu as lancé l'install,
3/ Une fois l'install réussie, tu as redémarré,
4/ à ce moment là, au lieu d'avoir la présentation pour arriver à la config du sytème, tu as un petit icone qui apparait avec un point d'interrogation.

Est-ce bien cela ?


----------



## dfromparis (21 Novembre 2008)

Résumé:
- J'ai un PBG4 avec 2 partitions. Je veux faire une clean install avec les DVD gris du PB en une partition unique
- Pour ce faire, je lance le DVD en mode "C" puis ouvre utilitaire de disque
- J'efface le contenu des 2 partitions pour en faire une seule (HFS Mode étendu) et remettre le système clean
- Message d'erreur qui demande le redémarrage: "Mac OSX ne peut être installé sur cet ordinateur" => choisir disque de démarrage "
- Mon DD n'apparaît plus comme disque de démarrage (?)
- Depuis, lorsque que je redémarre, le bouton planète et le folder "?" apparait en boucle.

Donc formatage en HFS étendu et pas d'install du système possible


----------



## oflorent (21 Novembre 2008)

Il faut que le DD soit formaté en HFS journalisé....


----------



## dfromparis (21 Novembre 2008)

Journalisé aussi, ça marche pas plus :-(


----------



## oflorent (21 Novembre 2008)

Le message d'erreur intervient une fois le formatage fait (avant de quitter utilitaire disque), ou lorque que tu lances l'install (au moment choisir le DD et apparition de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sur celui-ci) ou enfin quand l'install commence ?


----------



## dfromparis (21 Novembre 2008)

Dès lors que DVD se lance (puisque la "départition" a eu lieu) - il ne reconnait que le DVD en disque de démarrage. Il faut que je vois si dans "option" en mode DVD "C" j'ai bien mon DD reformaté en "Apple_partition_scheme", je ne vois que ça pour expliquer que mon DD départitionné ne soit plus un disque de démarrage!


----------



## oflorent (22 Novembre 2008)

Je ne dois pas beaucoup me tromper, mais je ne sais pas si tu as vraiment accès à ce type d'options... (les vénérables sages nous le confirmerons) 

Effectivement, le schéma de carte de partition pour les PBG4 est bien carte de partition Apple.

Vu ce que tu décris : tu dois plutôt avoir un problème matériel avec ton DD. 
Car ce n'est plus un problème de disque de démarrage : ton DD n'est même pas reconnu par le programme d'install après un formatage.......
Une façon de le savoir si soucis avec le DD : passer en mode target.

Tu pourras ainsi déterminer si tu n'a pas un autre problème : comme ton superdrive qui donne des signes de fatigue et qui est en train de passer "l'arme à gauche". Je parle d'expérience. Enfin, je reste septique sur cette éventualité.


----------



## dfromparis (22 Novembre 2008)

oflorent: j'ai compris d'où venait mon problème.... en fait, les DVD d'install (gris) d'origine livrés avec le PB ne fonctionnent pas! . On m'avait prévenu que parfois Apple se trompait dans la mise en boite (mon PB est un modèle optimisé donc sur une chaine de montage spécifique) et ils m'ont mis des DVD install pour iBook G4 et non PBG4. Bref, avec une full install de Tiger version boite, tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Le PB tourne à merveille désormais. Merci de ton aide en tout cas!


----------



## oflorent (22 Novembre 2008)

dfromparis a dit:


> oflorent: j'ai compris d'où venait mon problème.... en fait, les DVD d'install (gris) d'origine livrés avec le PB ne fonctionnent pas! . On m'avait prévenu que parfois Apple se trompait dans la mise en boite (mon PB est un modèle optimisé donc sur une chaine de montage spécifique) et ils m'ont mis des DVD install pour iBook G4 et non PBG4. Bref, avec une full install de Tiger version boite, tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Le PB tourne à merveille désormais. Merci de ton aide en tout cas!



De rien, ce fut avec grand plaisir.


----------



## sirmon (7 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et je ne sais pas poser de nouveaux sujets (désolé).
Je n'ai pas encore de trouver de question comme celle ci : Pourquoi plus aucun disque dur externe ne monte sur mon MacBook depuis manifestement aucun choc ni mises à jour.


Tout les disques durs externes testés étaient formater Mac.
J'en ai testé un qui se branche en port USB seulement et un autre qui possède une alim indépendante. les 2 dd fonctionnent sur d'autre Mac et sont visibles par PC.


Mon Mac Book fonctionne depuis au moins 4 ans (je l'ai acheté à un utilisateur).
Il fonctionnait très bien avant cette nouveauté : lorsque je branche un dd externe, le dd s'allume mais le Mac et même l'utilitaire de disque ne le voit pas. La loupiote du DD externe affiche rouge et il ne tourne pas normalement alors que cela fonctionne très bien sur d'autres mac.


Mes port USB fonctionne très bien (il reconnait Iphone et magnétoscope DV tout le temps).


De plus, je fais du montage vidéo tout la journée sur un Mac Book portable, est-ce possible qu'il soit épuisé au point de ne pas assez alimenter le dd externe?


Inutile de vous préciser que la perte de cette fonctionnalité m'empêche de travailler et que je suis grave dans la m.... !


Précision inutile : J'ai un Mac Book de 2Go mémoire ram et 2Ghz mais cela n'a surement aucune importance.
J'ai la version Mac OS X 10.6, idem.



Voilà pour finir, vous êtes tous des philanthropes qui m'avaient juste alors beaucoup aider sans que je n'ai besoin de poser de questions. Si vous arrivez à résoudre ce nouveau mystère informatique, je vous kifferai en plus que je vous kiffe déjà. 




Ah c'est beau l'amour.


----------



## christophe2312 (7 Novembre 2010)

essaye cela http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?locale=en_US&viewlocale=fr_FR


----------

